# Apricot trees with rust and tiny looking holes in the leaves



## sue currin (Aug 28, 2004)

I planted two apricot trees this spring. We are in zone four. Most of the other fruit trees I planted look good. Bought them from a coop which has different growers. Any ideas about the leaves having rust looking little holes. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Rust is always going to be that orange color. That doesn't mean that orange colors on leaves are always rust. It can be spread easily on peoples shoes, gloves, and tools to other plants. Some plants are more susceptible than others. Even in the same family. For instance some crabapples are extremely at risk from powdery mildew, or rust, or apple scab, while others are highly resistant. You can spray it with a multi-purpose fungicide to prevent further spread. With some plants, it's suggested that you fertilize them to flush new growth. The idea is that the plant grows faster than the rust spreads. Not a good idea to use a high nitrogen fert on fruit trees though, unless you don't expect fruit that year. The holes in the leaves though don't sound like rust. It could be shot-hole fungus, or fungal leaf spot. Possibly more than one problem. The same multi-purpose fungicide (daconil), will take care of those too. The hot days and cool nights, especially if the leaves are wet are, make ideal conditions for many diseases. Don't water the leaves in the evening or late afternoon.


----------

